
Event Horizons, Singularities and Other Exotic Spacetime Phenomena - tosh
https://writings.stephenwolfram.com/2020/05/event-horizons-singularities-and-other-exotic-spacetime-phenomena/
======
tectonic
This is way beyond me, but Ethan Siegel provides a lucid rehash of scientific
theory in general, and 3 reasons why Wolfram's new 'Fundamental Theory' is not
yet anywhere near a scientific theory.

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/startswithabang/2020/05/13/3-si...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/startswithabang/2020/05/13/3-simple-
reasons-why-wolframs-new-fundamental-theory-is-not-yet-science/#4025fa4d13a1)

~~~
uoaei
Wolfram himself never claims that it is anywhere near a scientific theory.

Theory requires a model, but not the other way around. What Wolfram has at
present is a model which can be used to represent crude analogues of some
things that may exist. It's flexible enough to be able to represent a wide
array of different kinds of things, by the nature of being based on graphs
(which define their own topologies) and update rules, which re-enact the
patterns of positive feedback and complex emergent structures.

------
ttul
I watched Wolfram present on his new theory when it originally came out in
that large expensive book. He sounded like a lunatic. I don't doubt that he is
exceptionally intelligent but I am not seeing his stuff being linked up with
mainstream physics and that does give one pause.

~~~
maldeh
Cue dang's caution about Wolfram Derangement Syndrome

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20wolfram&sort=byDate&type=comment)

~~~
ttul
I shall heed.

------
Koshkin
Reading this does make me feel that Einstein's GR may not be the last word in
the mathematical modeling of gravity. (Not to say that this feeling could not
be wrong.)

